# Canon will announce a new entry level A3+ printer on July 9 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2020)

> Both the Pixma Pro-10 and Pro-100 are quite long in the tooth, and it looks like Canon is readying a new A3+ (13×19) printer.
> Details are scarce beyond it having a new design language and LCD screen, but expect the new printer to be announced alongside the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, and new lenses on July 9, 2020.



Continue reading...


----------



## ozwineguy (Jun 23, 2020)

Good timing for me! I’m looking at getting a decent photo printer, so bring it on.

July 9 is going to be expensive. No one tell my wife.


----------



## sulla (Jun 23, 2020)

well, my even much older pixma pro 9000 mark 2 serves me well...


----------



## sulla (Jun 23, 2020)

ozwineguy said:


> Good timing for me! I’m looking at getting a decent photo printer, so bring it on.
> 
> July 9 is going to be expensive. No one tell my wife.


Yes, it's going to be...


----------



## bbasiaga (Jun 23, 2020)

I had one of these larger format printers a few years ago. THey printed great photos. Just got to the point where I couldn't afford the ink. I mainly just print for myself, so its cheaper to get them done some place. 

-Brian


----------



## ildyria (Jun 23, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I had one of these larger format printers a few years ago. THey printed great photos. Just got to the point where I couldn't afford the ink. I mainly just print for myself, so its cheaper to get them done some place.
> 
> -Brian


Thomas Heaton made a video on that subject.





Quite on point.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jun 23, 2020)

Is this the one rumored to come bundled with the R5 for free?


----------



## jvillain (Jun 23, 2020)

They need to update their drivers to allow you to print longer prints like the Epsons allow. Some Linux drivers would be useful as well. The fact that you have to pay more for the drivers than the printer on Linux is insane. If every other manufacturer on the planet can do it Canon can as well.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have the PRO-100. It certainly is debatable as to whether it makes sense to do your own printing. I have to say the quality is excellent (if you've got your set up correct). There is alot of waste and ink cartridges are too small in the PRO-100.
It will be interesting if these are the same size cartridges. 
I'd love to see a rethink between Canon and Adobe about how to control a printer to make the whole thing simpler. It's overly complicated


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jun 23, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the PRO-100. It certainly is debatable as to whether it makes sense to do your own printing. I have to say the quality is excellent (if you've got your set up correct). There is alot of waste and ink cartridges are too small in the PRO-100.
> It will be interesting if these are the same size cartridges.
> I'd love to see a rethink between Canon and Adobe about how to control a printer to make the whole thing simpler. It's overly complicated


I also have the PRO-100, and love both the color and B&W prints it makes on Canon paper, and on art rag paper. I buy ink in bulk and refill the cartridges myself. It's messy (it takes a couple of days for the ink to fade from my fingers!), but very affordable. The quality of the ink is every bit as good as Canon's original.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

Alastair Norcross said:


> I also have the PRO-100, and love both the color and B&W prints it makes on Canon paper, and on art rag paper. I buy ink in bulk and refill the cartridges myself. It's messy (it takes a couple of days for the ink to fade from my fingers!), but very affordable. The quality of the ink is every bit as good as Canon's original.


Yes - I always buy original ink. I see no reason why the refill ink wouldn't be as good. The original ink is very expensive and must have a large profit margin.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the PRO-100. It certainly is debatable as to whether it makes sense to do your own printing. I have to say the quality is excellent (if you've got your set up correct). There is alot of waste and ink cartridges are too small in the PRO-100.
> It will be interesting if these are the same size cartridges.
> I'd love to see a rethink between Canon and Adobe about how to control a printer to make the whole thing simpler. It's overly complicated


What’s complicated about checking an option make printer manage color/Photoshop manages color?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2020)

If the ‘update’ is anything like the large format printers it is worth getting the older ones on clearance, the ink set and the print heads were the same just a slightly bigger LCD screen and menu changes that I doubt many people ever use, I hardly ever do I do all my printing from the device, I only use the menus for maintenance issues.


----------



## Rivermist (Jun 23, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the PRO-100. It certainly is debatable as to whether it makes sense to do your own printing. I have to say the quality is excellent (if you've got your set up correct). There is alot of waste and ink cartridges are too small in the PRO-100.
> It will be interesting if these are the same size cartridges.
> I'd love to see a rethink between Canon and Adobe about how to control a printer to make the whole thing simpler. It's overly complicated


I have the PRO-100 as well, couldn't beat the price, it came free with the 6D / 24-105 combo and they threw in 2 boxes of 50 sheets of pro paper 13" x 19". I still have not finished the first box of paper 6 years later, I use it once in a while when I need really custom sizes for framing and/or prints are needed here and now. Excellent quality once it has finished cleaning heads and calibrating itself (thus using 30% of the available ink)


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> What’s complicated about checking an option make printer manage color/Photoshop manages color?


Not just managing colour - every aspect of it , size , shape, papertype, borderless or not, thick/thin paper, button pressing


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rivermist said:


> I have the PRO-100 as well, couldn't beat the price, it came free with the 6D / 24-105 combo and they threw in 2 boxes of 50 sheets of pro paper 13" x 19". I still have not finished the first box of paper 6 years later, I use it once in a while when I need really custom sizes for framing and/or prints are needed here and now. Excellent quality once it has finished cleaning heads and calibrating itself (thus using 30% of the available ink)


I'm sure its all necessary but you need alot of patience with the head cleaning and calibrating. Once a tank goes , it goes back into that cycle.


----------



## mpb001 (Jun 23, 2020)

I used to do my own wide format printing but got tired of high ink use. Now use either Bay Photo or Whitewall, depending on what product I need. I am very happy with both companies.


----------



## Juangrande (Jun 23, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I had one of these larger format printers a few years ago. THey printed great photos. Just got to the point where I couldn't afford the ink. I mainly just print for myself, so its cheaper to get them done some place.
> 
> -Brian


Agreed. If your not doing regular sales of prints with your printer it’s not cost effective. I use a service and markup the price to my clients, all profit no loss and more printing options


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2020)

Owning a DSLR isn't a cost effective way of taking pictures.

Printers shouldn't be looked at as cost effective items to save us money on prints, rather a modern version of the darkroom where we are truly able to take our craft from conception to completion.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 23, 2020)

Instead of using my own printer with the ink issues and limited standard print sizes, I organize my smaller prints into a 12" x 12" Costco lay-flat photobook and get a total of 70-ish to 102 square feet of beautiful prints all organized into one affordable & beautiful hardcover book, where I often have a single 24" x 12" print when you turn the page.

For larger prints I use Whitewall (in Germany) Lambda Fuji Crystal DP2 prints and it is absolutely beautiful every time (it is an actual photographic print, not an ink jet print). And I can set the width and height independently to be anything in 0.1" increments up to a max size of 94.5" x 48". And any medium to large size print averages between 5 and 5.5 cents per square inch. My last order had 11 large prints of various shapes & sizes (the largest was 70"x40") and they were all supplied with their own cut-to-fit removable clear protective sheet and then wrapped around a single large hollow shipping tube & protective box and quickly airmailed to me for just $8 shipping. I unwrapped them in pristine shape. You can also pay more to get higher resolution or other options.

The nicest thing is that every single print can be custom ordered to any width and height (and thus any aspect ratio) which means all your prints can be unique to the aspect ratio and size you prefer. I was thinking of covering 1 wall with 4 big prints custom fit to the wall dimensions and avoiding a thermostat in the middle - I'll include a picture of what that would have looked like as an example of what you can do when each print width & height can be independently adjusted in 0.1" increments:



So for those of you that print yourselves, I'm glad you enjoy it. I used to do it, but got really frustrated at dealing with the various ink issues & cost and limited standard sizes. Now I'm amazed at what I can put on my wall or in my bookcase, and never worry about ink issues again.


----------



## bernie_king (Jun 23, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> Not just managing colour - every aspect of it , size , shape, papertype, borderless or not, thick/thin paper, button pressing


Did you install the Canon Print Studio Plugin for Photoshop? It makes all that stuff very easy.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 23, 2020)

The entry level A3 photo printer is actually the Pixma iP8750. It is even older than the Pro-100s & the Pro-10s and long overdue replacement.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2020)

My Pro-10 is a beer holder while I drum


----------



## Respinder (Jun 24, 2020)

Just a question for everyone here - I’ve been wanting a photo printer for sometime, but I also do regular printing, and I would ideally like to use a photo printer for all my printing needs. Is it possible to use a photo printer for all purpose printing, or must I own two separate printers?

For me this is the part I get hung up on - I just don’t see the need to own two separate printers, and I still do a ton of all purpose printing (ie document printing, school assignments, etc). The only way for me to make a photo printer work is to use it for everything.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2020)

Respinder said:


> Just a question for everyone here - I’ve been wanting a photo printer for sometime, but I also do regular printing, and I would ideally like to use a photo printer for all my printing needs. Is it possible to use a photo printer for all purpose printing, or must I own two separate printers?
> 
> For me this is the part I get hung up on - I just don’t see the need to own two separate printers, and I still do a ton of all purpose printing (ie document printing, school assignments, etc). The only way for me to make a photo printer work is to use it for everything.


So you use up all your ink/dye in your quality photo printer for basic docs. It takes more expensive consumables than a standard printer. It's not really cost effective. Yes, you can do it but imho, I'd rather have purpose built gear for photography.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 24, 2020)

jvillain said:


> They need to update their drivers to allow you to print longer prints like the Epsons allow. Some Linux drivers would be useful as well. The fact that you have to pay more for the drivers than the printer on Linux is insane. If every other manufacturer on the planet can do it Canon can as well.



You should be able to define a custom sheet size up to 26 inches long on the Canon pro 100. I don't know about the pro-10

for the Pro-100:

_Non-standard sizes:

You can print on non-standard size paper within the following ranges.





rear tray

- Minimum size: 3.50 x 5.00 inches (89.0 x 127.0 mm)

- Maximum size: 12.95 x 26.61 inches (329.0 x 676.0 mm)




manual feed tray

- Minimum size: 8.00 x 10.00 inches (203.2 x 254.0 mm)

- Maximum size: 14.00 x 23.00 inches (355.6 x 584.2 mm)_

I'd say it's a bit simpler to print long sheets on the epson's but it works OK on my pro-100 and the ink nozzles don't clog up constantly on the Canon so there are pro's and con's to each.

As far as I can tell the whole point of using Linux is so that you can complain about the lack of support.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jun 24, 2020)

slclick said:


> My Pro-10 is a beer holder while I drum



I got 2 of the 100's. 1st one free with my camera. Then I got the 2nd one because, bundled with paper and ink, it came with the rebate, it cost less then replacing ink and paper that I needed. Since then, I donated one to Trump to use as a cinder block to help build his damn wall....tax wright off.


----------



## Frodo (Jun 24, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Owning a DSLR isn't a cost effective way of taking pictures.
> 
> Printers shouldn't be looked at as cost effective items to save us money on prints, rather a modern version of the darkroom where we are truly able to take our craft from conception to completion.


Absolutely!
Buying my Epson P600 was a step change in my photographic craft. Often images were okay on screen but needed more work for a fine art print.
Its not that expensive to print your own photos - Red River paper has an excellent analysis of printing costs for different printers. And the immediacy of printing is satisfying.
And its not complicated using Epson Print Layout, which is a Lightroom plug-in. Canon have something equivalent.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 24, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> Not just managing colour - every aspect of it , size , shape, papertype, borderless or not, thick/thin paper, button pressing



But that is what makes becoming proficient so gratifying.


----------



## kten (Jun 24, 2020)

My Pro10 (the one before the 10s update) is still going many years on and isn't an ink hog unlike the pro1 which I steered clear of as looked similar/same quality prints to my eyes. Doesn't take much if have a profiled monitor to then set up software managed/manual colour in the printer menu one times, install appropriate profiles from the paper manufacturers I use. So printing is a simple few clicks of picking profile in photoshop for paper I am using from dropdown and isn't complicated at all.

I prefer doing it in house as for me it is the paper choice that I care about most as well as having control and fast turnover of being able to have prints same day. I mostly print on ilford galerie gold fibre silk with occasional permajet and fs all of which are papers I can't get similar to from local options at cost they are to me. I use precisioncolor aftermarket ink buying in large bottles, cost me a lot to ship to Europe especially now they don't ship direct so need to use forwarding service but still cheaper than canon and since I UV spray the stuff that matters and most isn't directly exposed anyway it lasts as well as canon for me at 8th of price.


----------



## LDS (Jun 24, 2020)

Respinder said:


> Is it possible to use a photo printer for all purpose printing, or must I own two separate printers?



No. A really good photo printer uses inks that are too expensive for everyday printing. If the quality of prints made with a cheaper and simpler inkjet printers for your are OK, you might use the same printer. If you need a semi-pro or pro photo printer, you'll need two printers. That kind of printer won't have good paper management for everyday printer also, like trays for hundred of sheets, or duplex.

Especially, you can get a duplex laser printer, even a color one, which is IMHO better than an inkjet for most documents that aren't photo.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 24, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> You should be able to define a custom sheet size up to 26 inches long on the Canon pro 100. I don't know about the pro-10
> 
> for the Pro-100:
> 
> ...



Epsons don't have the limitation at 26" length. I can print a 40' pano if I wanted to. If the plan is to give the printers away and them get rich selling ink and paper why not allow us to burn a couple of hundred dollars printing crazy panos if we want?

Linux uses the CUPS printing daemon that Apple developed. Printer support under Linux has been plug and play for atleast a decade across manufactures with the exception of the Canon photo printers. No one is asking Canon to actually do any thing other than to stop threatening the open source community with their non-sense software patents which 90% of the world doesn't recognize. They gain absolutely nothing from stopping the open source community from making applications that allow people to use their Canon gear, unless you think Canon is rolling in the lolly from big sales of their awesome photo editing software.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 24, 2020)

LDS said:


> No. A really good photo printer uses inks that are too expensive for everyday printing. If the quality of prints made with a cheaper and simpler inkjet printers for your are OK, you might use the same printer. If you need a semi-pro or pro photo printer, you'll need two printers. That kind of printer won't have good paper management for everyday printer also, like trays for hundred of sheets, or duplex.
> 
> Especially, you can get a duplex laser printer, even a color one, which is IMHO better than an inkjet for most documents that aren't photo.


I fully agree. I have a pro 100 then put a cheap laser jet in the office. When the toner runs out in the laser jet I just replace the whole printer as it is cheaper than buying the toner alone. 

One other comment. In the US out sourcing your printing can make a lot of sense. In the rest of the world that isn't nessicarily the case.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 25, 2020)

jvillain said:


> Epsons don't have the limitation at 26" length. I can print a 40' pano if I wanted to. If the plan is to give the printers away and them get rich selling ink and paper why not allow us to burn a couple of hundred dollars printing crazy panos if we want?
> 
> Linux uses the CUPS printing daemon that Apple developed. Printer support under Linux has been plug and play for atleast a decade across manufactures with the exception of the Canon photo printers. No one is asking Canon to actually do any thing other than to stop threatening the open source community with their non-sense software patents which 90% of the world doesn't recognize. They gain absolutely nothing from stopping the open source community from making applications that allow people to use their Canon gear, unless you think Canon is rolling in the lolly from big sales of their awesome photo editing software.


Not sure if there is an actual physical limitation but yes the 26in limit does seem arbitrary. I probably wouldn’t print any wider than that but I can see where others might. Interesting regarding the print drivers but that’s outside my sphere so can’t comment on that.


----------



## kten (Jun 25, 2020)

Respinder said:


> Just a question for everyone here - I’ve been wanting a photo printer for sometime, but I also do regular printing, and I would ideally like to use a photo printer for all my printing needs. Is it possible to use a photo printer for all purpose printing, or must I own two separate printers?
> 
> For me this is the part I get hung up on - I just don’t see the need to own two separate printers, and I still do a ton of all purpose printing (ie document printing, school assignments, etc). The only way for me to make a photo printer work is to use it for everything.


also dedicated photo printers in large size tend to be very slow compared to regular general purpose types, even when printing equal a4 size on regular quality slightly faster modes they are usually significantly slower than a GP printer set to high quality slow mode generally. Very much different tool for different jobs and it is far less cost effective using a decent dedicated photo unit for general print jobs as one is for quality and accuracy in a small niche and one is for convenience and speed in general use. If you are on the fence you'd probably be safe living without one as those who would get the use from it know it generally. 

Plus the paper you'll likely feed it isn't worth it for general prints or throwaway short term stuff even if find one that is as quick since printing on generic cheap instant dry microporous paper in such a printer is not just a waste of expensive ink but could cost a fortune if you get headstrike from it curling when saturated as cheap papers can thus damage a printhead. For convenience swellable cotton rag or alpha cellulose papers and the like tend not be be handleable for a while and can take a while to dry (days before framable) so not suited for general purpose printing even if they were not so expensive at a few £/$/€ per sheet. Again made for longevity and high quality specific results when used with correct inks.

By sounds of it if you are in the market for a printer at all you maybe want a general cheap all purpose one if you want anything. If you don't care about the main points of dedicated semi decent pro printer you'd get buyers remorse and little back in return since they wont serve any other function well and more expensive a mistake to make than buying a generic double figures max all purpose unit only for it to gather dust if not used.


----------



## nebugeater (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a Pro-100 and use it enough to know I like what I can do with it. I have not used OEM ink for about three years. I use this and to my eye I cannot see a difference from the OEM






Amazon.com: TS 8-PK CLI-42 CLI42, Compatible Ink cartridges for PIXMA PRO-100 Printers (1 Black, 1 Cyan, 1 Gray, 1 Light Gray, 1 Magenta, 1 Yellow, 1 Photo Cyan, 1 Photo Magenta): Electronics


Amazon.com: TS 8-PK CLI-42 CLI42, Compatible Ink cartridges for PIXMA PRO-100 Printers (1 Black, 1 Cyan, 1 Gray, 1 Light Gray, 1 Magenta, 1 Yellow, 1 Photo Cyan, 1 Photo Magenta): Electronics



www.amazon.com





*TS 8-PK CLI-42 CLI42, Compatible Ink cartridges for PIXMA PRO-100 Printers (1 Black, 1 Cyan, 1 Gray, 1 Light Gray, 1 Magenta, 1 Yellow, 1 Photo Cyan, 1 Photo Magenta)*


----------



## Dustspeck (Jun 28, 2020)

Would be nice if Canon ever wrote some Linux drivers for their printers. I'd really like to scrap my last remaining Windows PC, except that I must have it available if I want to print to my Pixma Pro-100. Maybe I'll just take a cue from the other replies to this article and scrap both the Windows PC and Pixma Pro-100, rather than entertain the thought of updating to another expensive to maintain Canon product that does not suit the way I like to work. And, from may of these comments, it sounds like a printing service would probably probably a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## LDS (Jul 1, 2020)

Dustspeck said:


> Would be nice if Canon ever wrote some Linux drivers for their printers



Many pro photo printers lack Linux drivers, not only Canon ones. Simply, the market is too small to write official drivers, and support them across different distros - and there are the usual IP issues that keeps away some hardware manufacturers from GPL code. Maybe one day the situation will change, but right now it's this.

You'll find Linux drivers for other printer models, but it looks high-end photo printing is mostly not done from Linux.
There are third party drivers you can use, though. TurboPrint AFAIK does support the Pixma Pro 100.

Printing services are usually cheaper - unless you require expensive papers and special processing - but you have far less control but with high-end ones which will work with you to get the print you wish - but then they become expensive again.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jul 4, 2020)

there would have to be a very good reason to upgrade from my Pro 100. That just makes magnificent prints. And the best thing about it is it never ever clogs even if you go months between prints.


----------

